# City College MFA



## ruthiemadeleine (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

Is anyone applying to this program? Any tips for the application (due April 1st)


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 10, 2011)

I applied last year but didn't get in. this year i got in some top schools which is a shocker for me since i was rejected from CUNY i guess. City is one of the most competitive film MFA (media production) programs to get in simply because it is the cheapest. Just make sure you have a great portfolio prepared. Good luck.


----------

